# foomatic-configure failure!

## Hauser

This is what I did:

```
# modprobe lp 

# modprobe parport 

# modprobe parport_pc

# tail -n 2 /var/log/everything/current

Dec 27 14:43:34 [kernel] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

Dec 27 14:43:34 [kernel] lp0: using parport0 (polling).

# /etc/init.d/cupsd start

# grep "Epson-EPL-5700L" /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/*

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-EPL-5700.xml:    href=&quot;show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5700L&quot;&gt;EPL-5700L&lt;/a&gt;,

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-EPL-5700L.xml:<printer id="printer/Epson-EPL-5700L">

# grep printer/Epson-EPL-5700L /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/*

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/epl5700l.xml:   <id>printer/Epson-EPL-5700L</id>

# foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-EPL-5700L -c file:/dev/lp0 -n Epson -d epl5700l

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3427.

```

Then I edited /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, set FileDevice to Yes and restarted the CUPS service. I opened the KDE Printing Manager, I can see the printer but I can't print a test page. 

I've also tried the http://localhost:631 with Konqueror and tried to print a test page, no luck.  Here's the log:

```
# cat /var/log/cups/error_log

I [27/Dec/2004:14:51:23 +0800] Listening to 0:631

I [27/Dec/2004:14:51:23 +0800] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [27/Dec/2004:14:51:23 +0800] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [27/Dec/2004:14:51:23 +0800] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [27/Dec/2004:14:51:23 +0800] Full reload is required.

I [27/Dec/2004:14:51:32 +0800] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 1614 PPDs...

I [27/Dec/2004:14:51:32 +0800] Full reload complete.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Setting Epson printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Setting Epson printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] New printer 'Epson' added by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Printer 'Epson' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Printer 'Epson' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Setting Epson device-uri to "parallel:/dev/lp0" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:39:18 +0800] Printer 'Epson' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:40:48 +0800] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:40:48 +0800] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:40:48 +0800] Job 1 queued on 'Epson' by 'lt'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:40:48 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13202) for job 1.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:40:48 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 13203) for job 1.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:40:48 +0800] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 13204) for job 1.

E [27/Dec/2004:15:40:50 +0800] PID 13203 stopped with status 3!

I [27/Dec/2004:15:40:50 +0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Setting Epson-EPL-5700L printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Setting Epson-EPL-5700L printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] New printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' added by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Setting Epson-EPL-5700L device-uri to "parallel:/dev/lp0" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:41:25 +0800] Printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:42:46 +0800] Adding start banner page "none" to job 2.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:42:46 +0800] Adding end banner page "none" to job 2.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:42:46 +0800] Job 2 queued on 'Epson-EPL-5700L' by 'lt'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:42:46 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13225) for job 2.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:42:46 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 13226) for job 2.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:42:46 +0800] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 13227) for job 2.

E [27/Dec/2004:15:42:47 +0800] PID 13226 stopped with status 3!

I [27/Dec/2004:15:42:47 +0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:43:27 +0800] Adding start banner page "none" to job 3.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:43:27 +0800] Adding end banner page "none" to job 3.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:43:27 +0800] Job 3 queued on 'Epson-EPL-5700L' by 'lt'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:43:27 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 17403) for job 3.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:43:27 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 17404) for job 3.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:43:27 +0800] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 17405) for job 3.

E [27/Dec/2004:15:43:28 +0800] PID 17404 stopped with status 3!

I [27/Dec/2004:15:43:28 +0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:47:39 +0800] Printer 'Epson' deleted by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:47:39 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:48:10 +0800] Printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' deleted by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:48:10 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Setting Epson-EPL-5700L printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Setting Epson-EPL-5700L printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] New printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' added by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Setting Epson-EPL-5700L device-uri to "parallel:/dev/lp0" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Saving printers.conf...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:49:27 +0800] Printer 'Epson-EPL-5700L' modified by 'root'.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:50:50 +0800] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:59:47 +0800] Listening to 0:631

I [27/Dec/2004:15:59:47 +0800] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [27/Dec/2004:15:59:47 +0800] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:59:47 +0800] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:59:47 +0800] Full reload is required.

I [27/Dec/2004:15:59:48 +0800] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 1614 PPDs...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:59:49 +0800] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [27/Dec/2004:15:59:49 +0800] Full reload complete.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:00:14 +0800] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:00:14 +0800] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:00:14 +0800] Job 1 queued on 'Epson-EPL-5700L' by 'lt'.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:00:14 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 14067) for job 1.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:00:14 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 14068) for job 1.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:00:14 +0800] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 14069) for job 1.

E [27/Dec/2004:16:00:16 +0800] PID 14068 stopped with status 3!

I [27/Dec/2004:16:00:16 +0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:39 +0800] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:40 +0800] Listening to 0:631

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:40 +0800] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:40 +0800] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:40 +0800] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:40 +0800] Full reload is required.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:40 +0800] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 1614 PPDs...

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:40 +0800] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [27/Dec/2004:16:03:40 +0800] Full reload complete.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:04:02 +0800] Adding start banner page "none" to job 2.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:04:02 +0800] Adding end banner page "none" to job 2.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:04:02 +0800] Job 2 queued on 'Epson-EPL-5700L' by 'lt'.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:04:02 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 14166) for job 2.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:04:02 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 14167) for job 2.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:04:02 +0800] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 14168) for job 2.

E [27/Dec/2004:16:04:03 +0800] PID 14167 stopped with status 3!

I [27/Dec/2004:16:04:03 +0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:05:51 +0800] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=14192)

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:15 +0800] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=14196)

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=14205)

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] Adding start banner page "none" to job 3.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] Adding end banner page "none" to job 3.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] Job 3 queued on 'Epson-EPL-5700L' by ''.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 14206) for job 3.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 14207) for job 3.

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 14208) for job 3.

E [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] PID 14207 stopped with status 3!

I [27/Dec/2004:16:06:22 +0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.
```

----------

## Hauser

Any ideas?

----------

## Hauser

Ding!

----------

## Vogateer

I'm getting the same message for my HP 3650.  Did you ever figure out what the problem was?

----------

## yaretzky

I have the same problem with my Lexmark Z32.

Exactly the same line and file:roll:

----------

## sawatts

Same with "Epson-Stylus_C40UX" with "gimp-print-ijs".

Errors are different when I repeat the foomatic-config command:

```

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3596.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3597.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3598.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3599.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3600.

Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 3427.

```

Then:

```

Use of uninitialized value in numeric gt (>) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Foomatic/DB.pm line 1895.

```

(repeats x  :Cool: 

[2005-03-27]

Managed to get the printer working by just using the cups web interface, adding the printer through that (re-emerged both cups and foomatic for good measure).

The default brightness was set to 0.0 -- which gave black pages.  Setting this to 1.0 (mid-range) seems to give ok results.

Could not stop/restart cupsd after reemerging -- had to zap it first (see:  /sbin/runscript --help : /etc/init.d/<service> zap).

[2005-04-01: Changed zap note, in case anyone tried to use it as a command!]Last edited by sawatts on Fri Apr 01, 2005 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ezh

same with my hp3650. ((

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

also ich bin auch gerade dabei meinen Drucker einzurichten und hab das gleiche Problem mit der foomatic-configure. Ich versuch es gleich nochmal über die Linuxprintig.org Seite. Denn Englischen Printig-howto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml war ja noch ein interessanter Kommentag:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: Another way is to download a PPD file from LinuxPrinting.org and place it in /usr/share/cups/model. If you use this method, you can skip the rest of this section and continue with CUPS Configuration.

 

Und wenn ich das nicht schaffen sollte installier ich mir wieder turboprint (www.turboprint.de). Es ist einfach zu installieren unterstützt viele Drucker.. und um "Standart"-Dinge auszudrucken reicht es alle male. Denn eigentlich ist es Lizenspflichtig. Man kann aber trotzdem drucken, nur nicht in hohen Auflösungen. Bzw. wenn man es dann doch macht hat man ein Turboprint-Logo quer übers Dokument lustig. Aber es lässt sich schnell und einfach Installieren.

LG ChrisLast edited by ChrisJumper on Thu Apr 14, 2005 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh Excuse me!

I forgott that i read English and then answer on Germen.. sorry. And my English is very awful!

OK. Now i know it is a official Bug (Look at Bugzilla). And its ostensible help to emerge cups, the foomatic an the printerdriver new.

I do this and there was the same error. But i go on.. with the printer-How-to-do and now i can print!

Yes i write more on German... but there i speak over turboprint. Its a no-free printer-program for Linux. Easy to Install and with nice GUI. You can print with this program.. but if you want Hi Resulution and something else.. you have to get an Licens... :/

But the Printer-How-to-do is easy! Just ignore this foomatic-configuration error..

Good Luck!

----------

